# To Buy: Le Champion SL - Opinions



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

Seemed Like I should start a new thread... not continue the older ones.

Well Since last week when I asked how the Le Champion SL felt to those who bought it and gave me advice to buy it if i had the money... WELL St. patties day in Chico, CA was good for me.. Why? Well Im a Pedicab (rickshaw) driver for the major weekends in Chico and need to make 600+ in order to even consider getting a new one... the Results was that I made 700+ on patties. THANK YOU CHICO... here is a pic of my cab for the day!










FYI THE DUDE IS NOT ME!!!! Thats a dude that wanted a picture on my cab! 

Well, I am still turning over the issue of is bike...... 

Is this bike that _much better _than what i have?
https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/sprint.htm
(Which has been a fine bike for me, I just don't use the triple)

The frame seems good, the crank is heavy and the wheels seem heavy... (2021g according to site) 

One of the major reasons I am hesitating about the bike is that I am going from a Carbon stay to an AL stay... no carbon post... I may consider getting a carbon post if it turns out my Sprint stays actually did dampen road shock. 

The Color is also a Big bonus the Moto White/Red color scheme really scores points with me. My Sprint is the silver and not really cool looking.

What am I looking for. I know people responded to my post in other threads. But what I am looking for is opinions on the components! Please feel free to ask questions about use and abuse on bikes... It would help with my thinking process. Cheers!


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Whether you have carbon seat stays and seatpost is irrelevant. You won't notice any difference in the ride. I had a Champ SL and I loved it. I only changed the frame because of fit issues, certainly not because of ride quality. I don't think the Champ SL would be much of an upgrade from what you have, unless you plan on racing. Otherwise, why not just upgrade the wheels.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

Bertrand said:


> Whether you have carbon seat stays and seatpost is irrelevant. You won't notice any difference in the ride. I had a Champ SL and I loved it. I only changed the frame because of fit issues, certainly not because of ride quality. I don't think the Champ SL would be much of an upgrade from what you have, unless you plan on racing. Otherwise, why not just upgrade the wheels.



Thanks! you Know that was the question my friend asked me and my response to that is that I COULD sell the Motobecane Sprint for the same price as buying the Le Champ. Its possible! Even if I just upgrade the wheels to the Neuvations that are selling for $299 I could get a brand new bike for almost the overall cost of upgrading the one I have. ( $850 + $299) = $1100 - better deal? 

Also I was planning on getting into Racing - A club team wants me to join, but with school its a bit hard. Im just trying to do my research before I decide. I may just buy it, and try to sell my other one after I'm riding the new one...:aureola:


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

The Le Champion SL is one of the best bargains out there, not to mention a gorgeous bike to look at. Style matters, doesn't it???

Go ahead, you know you want to.

I just realized this post is 2 weeks old. So, did you??


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

I decided to wait until after my school year is over in June. I also really dont have money until I take care of things... But I Do want to upgrade from the Sprint components, People really dont see tha they are much of an upgrade, but I think they could really enhance the experince I have... Im able to de everything with my bike right now, but I get this and I anticipate that I wont need to upgrade for a long while... BTW if I decide to go to a carbon frame... I would just buy that when they sell cheap, and swap components to carbon one down the road...

BTW sprint, vent noir, Knight owners... make sure you check the wheels for those bikes... They are really heavy... but SO TOUGH!! they weight about 2100g, Wheels are the first thing you should change if you want better stuff....which is why I like the RITCH WCS wheels.. and with all of the WCS parts they look strellar...

BTW.... Has anyone bought a Silver One? I would like to see it... I have seen the Silver one when they made them in 7005 AL and the silver looked... odd

Just let me know..


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

I've seen the silver. I think it looks pretty drab compared to white or black.


----------



## ToddMMorley (Mar 2, 2006)

I've ridden an '06 Le Champion SL (the black 7005 Al version that came with American Classi 420 wheels) for about two years now. I continue to think it's the best road-bike deal I've ever seen. I'm 46 years old, 5'9", 175 lbs. I ride 100-200 miles/week in the Rocky Mountains. My pace generally comes in between 19 and 21 mph, even on rides up to 90 miles, using some old Mavic clinchers as training wheels. (I save the AC wheels for races.) I climb and descend some pretty big hills (16 miles at 4-10% grade, for instance) on it, and it's a joy in both directions, very stable all the way up to 50 mph on the descents. Fast enough to pace the big guns on longer weekend rides with the local triathlon club. If your budget is under $2k, and you want road geometry, think hard about a Le Champion SL. Spend the rest of your budget on some Ultegra or Dura Ace pedals and a fancy saddle.


----------

